# Help needed ASAP to determine rat genders.



## camp.rats (Sep 20, 2011)

*9 new rats - boys from girls*

Hello. I bought a female rat as a pet and educational friend and she ended up having 9 babies. I am hoping that someone can help with determining gender. They were born August 27th or 28th. I have taken a look at them a few times and can not seem to tell them apart. I want to seperate them for finding homes in pairs and for prevention of further breeding.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Perhaps they're all one gender?! You do need to separate them pretty soon- they can reproduce around 5 weeks old and you certainly don't want anymore!
It should be fairly obvious now to sex them- this is a pretty good website for pictures http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/guides.php?subject=sexingrats
 and also this one http://www.ratz.co.uk/sexingrats.html
 Hope they don't have anymore!!


----------



## camp.rats (Sep 20, 2011)

*Help Please - Rat genders!*

A pet rat purchased from the pet store ended up having 9 babies. Cute as anything but I need to figure out which are girls and which are boys. I have tried comparing pics on the web but that isn't working for me. Can you help? I will post one pic now and more in a few minutes. This is a brown rat with cute dumbo ears.


----------



## camp.rats (Sep 20, 2011)

So, we'll call the brown rat above RAT#1, now here are #2 and #3. #2 has a different coat than all the rest. Thin. Could these rats have different dads and be in the same litter?



















Do you think that these are male or female?


----------



## camp.rats (Sep 20, 2011)

*Help! Is this rat a boy or a girl?*

I am posting some pictures of the baby rats that came from a surprise litter (pet from pet store). I am hoping to find them homes in pairs but I can't seem to tell the boys apart from the girls. I will post #4 brown baby rat with buggy eyes and white feet. What do you think about #4? 

I will also post White/Himylayan #1 for your opinion. If there is someone who is really good at this, I could just send all of the pictures direct...


----------



## camp.rats (Sep 20, 2011)

*Help!? Himylayan colouring Rat#6 - boy or girl*

Well, I am at Rat baby #6 and hoping to find out if it is a boy or a girl. They seriously all look pretty much the same to me. I have 3 homes lined up but I want them to go in same-gender pairs. I hope someone on here can help.


----------



## camp.rats (Sep 20, 2011)

*Can you help?! Is Rat Baby #7 a boy or a girl??*

Okay, so I am posting pictures of our 9 rat babies in hopes of having help determining if they are males or females. I think they might all be males! A couple look a bit different but I can't say for sure. I would love to hear from someone that is good at this. 

This is himylayan white rat #7. Little green mark on her tail (crayola so I can tell them apart)...


----------



## camp.rats (Sep 20, 2011)

Accidental littler but I have some nice people interested in adopting pairs of the rats. For the life of me I can not tell the boys from the girls. 
This is rat #8 - it doesn't seem to have such a big space between parts but still doesn't look that different to me. Can you help?


----------



## camp.rats (Sep 20, 2011)

*Rat #9 - Am I a boy or a girl?*

I sure hope that someone on here can help me to figure out which of our 9 babies are girls and which are boys. I have posted 9 pictures. If you are a good at this, maybe I can send you pics direct? Need to figure this out today as I am finding them new homes in pairs. Thank you.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

It looks like a little girly to me... Best get a second opinion though. There's something almost wrong about this picture.....!


----------



## camp.rats (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you. What do you think is wrong with it? This is #9 and I will say "maybe girl". I hope for more replies asap as I have someone coming to get 2.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Lol, no, just it's funny posting pictures of a rat's genitalia! It was just a joke!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

while we are here to offer help to members... PLEASE DO NOT SPAM THE FORUM WITH MULTIPLE THREADS ABOUT THE SAME THING! it clutters up the forum and makes it more difficult for us to help.

1 or 2 is okay, but i just had to merge 6 of your threads. next time please keep it all in one thread.

ETA: make that 7.... 

ETA2: 8....


----------



## patchouli (Sep 15, 2011)

Girl rats have nipples, and boy rats don't. Also at about three weeks of age you can tell the boys, because their testicles are quite large.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

This is all getting very confusing now.. perhaps your best bet is- within this one thread- to repost all of the pictures in one post with numbers and also if you could get pictures of their whole tummy to see if they've got nipples that would be helpful. Maybe it's just me, but I can't understand this disorganisation!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

they are all posted in order, #1-9... the pictures all correspond to the number of the rat. 

just say "i think #, #, #, # are female" or whatever. the one you posted about earlier was #9.


----------



## camp.rats (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you. I didn't mean to cause angry faces and such. I was just seeking help with the sexing because a google search of the same brought me here. I only need help with the 4 brown ones now so I will start ONE new thread and I will number them 1-4 with belly shots if possible to make things happy. I don't think I was "spamming" the forum at all. I was just trying to do them one at a time and keep the questions and answers individual. Sorry for the frustration it seemed to cause.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

this is a small and fairly slow moving forum compared to others, so 6 threads by the same user in the same section about the same thing tends to clog things up by bumping down other recent threads.


----------



## camp.rats (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you. I only have one little rat left that I am not sure about. It was the smallest in the litter and has less hair than the others. His or her fur is more like the himylayan (coarse) but it is thin. I am wondering if it had a different Dad than the rest or if there is a different sort of genetics happening. Anyway, I will send pictures if I can find them (or take more) and see what people think. At 4 weeks+ the other ones are now more obvious. Thank you.


----------

